# European animation: Viessmann



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKhC...re=related

It moves ,.....

Timing may be a bit off but with proper slow speed..believable

Manfred


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah! Some new ideas


----------

